# Need tips on ID tags before Nationals



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

I'm taking Gracie with me to the National Specialty show, and as I gather everything I'll need to travel with her, I've begun to get a little nervous. She will not be microchipped until she gets spayed next month and I don't ever have a collar on her unless she's on a leash. So what do you do about having them safely identified just in case? If you use ID tags, do you get the kind that hangs down or the the kind that fits right on the collar? I have always bought my tags from Luckypet.com Pet ID Tags, Dog Tags, Collars, Leashes! because of their lifetime owner alert recovery service, but have never had a dog this small. What works best?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Deb i have one of these for all of my pups Amazon.com: Tag It Removable Tag Holder - Royal Blue: Kitchen & Dining and i put it on their harness. I love because if i decide to use a different harness i can just unclip and put on the harness i'm using.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

The lifetime owner alert recovery service you speak of sounds awesome. 

The id tag I use for my girls is this one:

PL8S 4 PETS Pet ID Tag. Key Chain and Luggage/Pet Carrier Tag

The pictures on the license plate are nice and bright. The contact info is dark and legible and doesn't wear away. The bottom of the license plate says microchipped / reward. The id tags are attached to my girls step in harnesses. 

Hope that helps.

xoxoxoxoxooooxoxo


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Kerry and Debbie,
Thanks! I checked each of the links and both look great. However, I forgot to mention that I don't use a harness. Gracie does not pull when I walk her, so I've always preferred the collar. I'm afraid on her tiny body (3.5 pounds) that a tag will hang too low. What do you think?


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

You could always consider going to Michael's or another craft store and get a smaller jump ring or split ring to attach the tag to the collar, which would bring the tag up rather than it dangling so low. I'd also get one of the smaller tags you can find, and then I think you'd be okay. When I got my kitten he was just a bitty thing and his tag didn't hang too low-- it was a smallish tag. Just something to consider. 

You could also go to an embroidery shop and have them embroider a collar with her name and your cell phone number, then there would be no need for a tag at all.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

socalyte said:


> You could always consider going to Michael's or another craft store and get a smaller jump ring or split ring to attach the tag to the collar, which would bring the tag up rather than it dangling so low. I'd also get one of the smaller tags you can find, and then I think you'd be okay. When I got my kitten he was just a bitty thing and his tag didn't hang too low-- it was a smallish tag. Just something to consider.
> 
> You could also go to an embroidery shop and have them embroider a collar with her name and your cell phone number, then there would be no need for a tag at all.


These are all great ideas! Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I found this yesterday & thought it was a fantastic idea!!

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-maltese-health-behavior/112514-usb-pet-tags.html


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

We used cat collars and I had tags made with my name and my cell and my daughter's number on it. That's when we were living at the hotel between homes. The cat collar if caught would pull off, but I felt better having the tag on them in case they ran out.

Everyone's ideas have been helpful to me also : ) You ladies are great!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I just ordered ID tags for all of mine from the site you mentioned Deb. I have been meaning to do so for a long time. But you are right, if we are traveling, we need ID tags! Thanks for the nudge!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

pammy4501 said:


> I just ordered ID tags for all of mine from the site you mentioned Deb. I have been meaning to do so for a long time. But you are right, if we are traveling, we need ID tags! Thanks for the nudge!


Oh good for you! :aktion033: Which kind did you end up ordering and did you add on the lifetime recovery alert?


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I got the plastic framed metal tags. Red with brass. Lola and Truffles are hearts and Frankie got a bone shaped. I did get the recovery alert. It seems like a good idea. They add that 800 number and then they can even call your vet. I liked that. I can't wait to see them! Look for us at Nationals!!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

pammy4501 said:


> I got the plastic framed metal tags. Red with brass. Lola and Truffles are hearts and Frankie got a bone shaped. I did get the recovery alert. It seems like a good idea. They add that 800 number and then they can even call your vet. I liked that. I can't wait to see them! Look for us at Nationals!!


Great! I got the recovery alert for Cisco last year when I got a new tag for him, so I planned to get it for Gracie to if I went with the same company. I think I'll order from them today. The recovery alert is pretty amazing and I haven't found another company that offers that. Looking forward to meeting at Nationals! :chili:


----------



## Kaijah (Apr 20, 2010)

Those recovery alert tags are a great idea! I've only ever used the basic metal type with a name/phone number.

I'm curious, what kind of collar do you guys like for all-the-time wear with a recovery/ID tag? Or do you just have them on for special excursions? I can see just having the pet license/rabies tags on their walking harness, but if they escape when you aren't walking them with that harness on (accidents happen, and all) then the ID tag wouldn't do much good...


----------

